# Added Eleven59 (Faded Beauty) to the Jukebox.



## Chris (May 2, 2005)

Check 'em out.


----------



## eleven59 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks, I just posted descriptions in the Jukebox forum.


----------



## Drew (May 3, 2005)

Cool, I haven't heard any of your newest recordings, but I've always dug the stuff you guys have done, previously.


----------

